# Lounge > Food and Dining >  local chocolatiers

## Buster

I'm staying as a houseguest on saturday night with someone in Toronto, and I'd like to bring a gift. Wine can't be carried on the plane and this guy has a wine cellar that would make your eyes bleed anyway.

I figure some local artisan chocolates might be a nicer gesture (unless anyone her can think of something that is a better idea).

There's obviously callebauulaetaut...but are there any other/better options?

----------


## killramos

Papa chocolat is what he’s called since he lost his name in the bankruptcy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah if you want the guy calabault, it's papachoc now. If you want the brand callbeault, it's that name. 

I'm not classy enough to comment on which is better. I eat dairy milk.

----------


## SJW

> Yeah if you want the guy calabault, it's papachoc now. If you want the brand callbeault, it's that name. 
> 
> I'm not classy enough to comment on which is better. I eat dairy milk.



I'm somewhat of a poor myself.

----------


## suntan

Callebaut is a unique situation, since he's from the Callebaut family and that family makes a lot of chocolate that has nothing to do with him. And the old BC name is gone, it's called Cococo, probably because the larger Callebaut mafia threatened to kill them if they kept the name.

Anyhow here's a list of some places in town:

https://dailyhive.com/calgary/best-c...-shops-calgary

----------


## ExtraSlow

My mom used to take us every year for a tour at Oliviers. Legit long-standing tradition that place.

----------


## flipstah

> Yeah if you want the guy calabault, it's papachoc now. If you want the brand callbeault, it's that name. 
> 
> I'm not classy enough to comment on which is better. I eat dairy milk.



Someone's getting Toblerone for Christmas!

Epiphanie Chocolate is so good.

----------


## ZeroGravity

Chocolate Lab

----------


## kJUMP

^^this

Chocolate Lab is amazing. We rely on them heavily for gifts.

https://www.chocolatelab.ca/

----------


## Buster

Just got back from chocolate lab. Amazing place

----------


## msommers

> ^^this
> 
> Chocolate Lab is amazing. We rely on them heavily for gifts.
> 
> https://www.chocolatelab.ca/



x1,000. It's a 'shut up and take my money' establishment, so pick your battles going there or not!

----------


## XylathaneGTR

For those whove been to both, how does chocolate lab compare with cochu down by the new library? Same sorta vibe?

----------


## jwslam

> Chocolate Lab



We've been doing their advent calendars for the 3rd year now... recommend

----------


## ExtraSlow

That looks excellent, I already hate it.

----------


## flipstah

Ooooh that looks so good

----------


## Xtrema

> ^^this
> 
> Chocolate Lab is amazing. We rely on them heavily for gifts.
> 
> https://www.chocolatelab.ca/



What's a timely thread. Dropping by tomorrow.

----------


## nismodrifter

I remember back in the day Callebaut used to have a yellow 993 Turbo parked in his VIP reserved spot out front. 
I was in the same situation as Buster once and gifted some Calgary themed chocolate (cowboy hat etc) from Callebaut. It was really enjoyed and appreciated by my host.

Chocolate lab looks great. Craving chocolate now RIP

----------


## mr2mike

> Papa chocolat is what he’s called since he lost his name in the bankruptcy



Terrible chocolate. Dumb flavours and actually tossed 90% of a box out. Will never use that place again.

----------

